# Problem Installing FC7



## nitish_mythology (Apr 10, 2008)

*Getting cheap Silan Ethernet card working on Ubuntu 7*

I tried installing FC7 from the Digit DVD (July 2007)
Everything was running fine n then after the 'starting anaconda' n X-Server came up.........I got these Errors..

I m bad at Linux..So just manually copied the Errors



> File "/usr/bin/anaconda", line 832, in <module> if xserver_pid is not None and bad EDID(xserver.logfile);
> File "/usr/bin/anaconda", line 457,in bad EDID f=open(logfile,"r");
> 
> IO ERROR:[Error 2] No such file or directory:'/tmp/ranfs/X.log'



I have FC6 bible so thought of installing FC7...SO tht i can use the book fr reference...Else I would hv tried another distro from some other Digit DVD I have.


*Initially Started off wth fedora..finally switched to ubuntu! So the thread has nothing much to do wth FEDORA! *


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 10, 2008)

did you check for error in Installation media?


----------



## mehulved (Apr 10, 2008)

hardware specifications please?
And try installing in text mode. I believe that should work.


```
# If we got bad EDID information from the X server, that means X was
        # unable to probe the monitor correctly.  This can happen with lots of
        # crappy KVMs.  For now, switch to text mode and display an error message
        # so the user knows to run s-c-display after installation.
        if xserver_pid is not None and badEDID(xserver.logfile):
            os.kill(xserver_pid, signal.SIGTERM)
            got_bad_edid = True
            opts.display_mode = 't'
```
That's from *smemirror.fullnet.co.uk/releases/testing/8/smeos/i386/updates/anaconda


----------



## nitish_mythology (Apr 10, 2008)

Thnk u mehulved n gary4gar.. the cd gave checksum error in media test..
I have installed ubuntu from june 2007 digit dvd..So dont care now..

The thread may go off topic...but i need to setup my bsnl dataone conn on it

I asked *kalpik* on im n he asked me if my ethernet card was being detected
so i issued the lspci command n gt this



> Ethernet Controller: Hangzhon Silan Microelectronics Co Ltd. Unknown Device 2031(rev 01)



So do i need to install drivers??? or it wll work??


----------



## praka123 (Apr 10, 2008)

wow!u got that card?is that intex/d-link make?it is tough in Linux unless ur kernel is configured with silan support. 
I hope Ubuntu does!


----------



## nitish_mythology (Apr 10, 2008)

ya its INTEX RTL 8139D...........................so wht can i expect??


----------



## praka123 (Apr 10, 2008)

to connect ur dataone with this cheap intex lan card,you have to recompile the kernel with silan support.
...and in Ubuntu,creating linux-image.deb is not really tough;thx to make-kpkg.
if you are not ready to recompile the kernel from sources,you would like to ask your friendly mods kalpik,mehulved or someone here to compile a kernel with *silan* support and upload it somewhere for you to download and install. 


```
CONFIG_SC92031:                                                                          │  
  │                                                                                          │  
  │ This is a driver for the Fast Ethernet PCI network cards based on                        │  
  │ the Silan SC92031 chip (sometimes also called Rsltek 8139D). If you                      │  
  │ have one of these, say Y here.                                                           │  
  │                                                                                          │  
  │ To compile this driver as a module, choose M here: the module                            │  
  │ will be called sc92031.  This is recommended.                                            │  
  │                                                                                          │  
  │ Symbol: SC92031 [=m]                                                                     │  
  │ Prompt: Silan SC92031 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter driver (EXPERIMENTAL)                    │  
  │   Defined at drivers/net/Kconfig:1696                                                    │  
  │   Depends on: NETDEVICES && NET_ETHERNET && NET_PCI && PCI && EXPERIMENTAL               │  
  │   Location:                                                                              │  
  │     -> Standard Options                                                                  │  
  │       -> Device Drivers                                                                  │  
  │         -> Network device support (NETDEVICES [=y])                                      │  
  │           -> Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit) (NET_ETHERNET [=y])                                │  
  │   Selects: CRC32
```
^ this module!~


----------



## mehulved (Apr 10, 2008)

Don't mind but how do you of all poeple manage to get all such weird stuff? I'd still like to be able to run linux on that PC of yours.


----------



## nitish_mythology (Apr 11, 2008)

@mehulved
Are u talking of my config???????
I know its ages old n weird..but hv to do with it fr a month more and then after I give my engg exams...I m likely to get a new pc!!

Still...Till then help me out with this!


----------



## mehulved (Apr 11, 2008)

Try this *ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=356006
If it doesn't work then you will need the kernel source for what prakash suggested, some ubuntu user like kalpik can tell you which packages to get. Once you get that I can post the procedure on how to go about it.

[OT] What are you going to do with that old PC after buying a new one?[/OT]


----------



## praka123 (Apr 11, 2008)

So, @nitish:If you are having Ubuntu 7.10 Gutsy,I will compile a kernel for your system 
Do post your system in   detail here(eg; processor,mobo,onboard gfx etc year u bought this system)


----------



## mehulved (Apr 11, 2008)

it's a cyrix 4 735Mhz processor


----------



## praka123 (Apr 11, 2008)

what?


----------



## mehulved (Apr 11, 2008)

Read this


----------



## nitish_mythology (Apr 14, 2008)

@mehulved
U still remember my pcs config...I know its antique!
@praka123
So wht do u hv to say now??


----------



## mehulved (Apr 14, 2008)

nitish I didn't remember it so much. But I find that config really nice. If you're ever getting rid of it out do inform me.
nitish id you try that link of ubuntu forums that I gave?


----------



## nitish_mythology (Apr 15, 2008)

Are u serious mehulved???????
Ya i wll get rid of it..maybe in a month or two!!!!!!!!

Saw tht ubuntu forum link n downloaded the tar file....lets see if I can follow the instruction!


----------



## ray|raven (Apr 15, 2008)

^Dude, Config's like yours are now equivalent to priceless antiques.
And you're gettin rid of it?

If you dont really care, then hold an auction on ebay or smthing,
I'm sure you'll get quite a few guys who are intrested.


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 15, 2008)

whats so special in it?


----------



## ray|raven (Apr 15, 2008)

Just that you cant get it anymore 

Quite a few folks treasure old configs, stuff that cant be attained anymore.


----------



## nitish_mythology (Apr 15, 2008)

*hmmm...thts cool!*

Auction..I m ready to gv it off fr free!!
The processor n motherboard along wth RAM n stuff works flawlessly!
The pc gives me no prb at all!
Wll i get a fair amount fr it in ebay??? Wont mind if I can earn a bit frm it! 


Waise its nt tht old too..... u hv pen2 n pen1 wth ppl!


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 15, 2008)

Give it to anyone who pays shipping + some extra handling charges


----------



## praka123 (Apr 15, 2008)

u can find such antique pieces still running in so called "next gen" computer institutes around the country 
@nitish:do u want a custom compiled kernel?I can compile one and upload.but cant gurantee 100% that it will solve ur problem.


----------



## praka123 (Apr 15, 2008)

^why?  it is rather a blunder u said!


----------



## mehulved (Apr 15, 2008)

nitish_mythology said:


> Are u serious mehulved???????
> Ya i wll get rid of it..maybe in a month or two!!!!!!!!


I am really serious. I am very much interest in having that computer. Lots of things I can do with it. I can build a nice little gateway on it.


----------



## nitish_mythology (Apr 15, 2008)

@praka123
I have still not tried the instruction frm tht ubuntu forum thng which mehulved gave, just down the zip file! 
Wht wll b the size of kernel u wll  upload coz I m on Home 250 plan n ya I have series of engg exams ( VIT on 19th ,Manipal on 24th, AIEEE on 27th n SRM on 4th)

So dont know how much wll i be able to experiment! Still Do guide me...

@mehulved
You can have the pc if I get a new one... How wll I ship it to Mumbai??


----------



## praka123 (Apr 15, 2008)

OK.u try!if it doesnt work,then will do for you 
BTW,kernel .deb size? ~10-15MB


----------



## mehulved (Apr 15, 2008)

nitish_mythology said:


> @praka123
> I have still not tried the instruction frm tht ubuntu forum thng which mehulved gave, just down the zip file!
> Wht wll b the size of kernel u wll  upload coz I m on Home 250 plan n ya I have series of engg exams ( VIT on 19th ,Manipal on 24th, AIEEE on 27th n SRM on 4th)
> 
> ...


 Just try it out. You will just need to follow the instructions. If it doesn't work then try the kernel prakash gives. Take your time, studies are important too 
About shipping the PC, I will have to check around. But, you still have time for it so let my exams finish.


----------



## nitish_mythology (Apr 28, 2008)

Hey..After a long break I tried it...
The readme just asked to give the normal make n make install command!

As Soon as I issued the make command I gt this message


> ***Linux kernel source not configured-Missing config.h stop!



Even tried gvng make install directly but gt the same error msg.
I gt three files after the extraction of the tar files i.e makefile,readme n sc92031.c

So I even tried compiling the .c file(just a wild guess frm me!) gv the command
gcc sc92031.c
I gt screenful of message with warnings,errors etc etc but it was ntng gr8...i could see no change!


----------



## QwertyManiac (Apr 28, 2008)

Install the kernel-sources packages.


----------



## nitish_mythology (Apr 28, 2008)

It might b easy fr u...but nt fr me......may i know the complete procedure for doing so?????????


----------



## praka123 (Apr 29, 2008)

Que: Do you want Silan supported kernel compiled for you?
assuming you are on Ubuntu.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Apr 29, 2008)

nitish_mythology said:


> It might b easy fr u...but nt fr me......may i know the complete procedure for doing so?????????



I forgot what it'd be like in Ubuntu, but try doing a double tab on:

```
sudo apt-get install linux-headers-<your kernel version, or double tab>
```


----------



## nitish_mythology (Apr 29, 2008)

Ya if i dont make it the other way...seems u wll have to do it!
N ya pls do tell me the instructions as I m a beginner!

@Qwerty
This wont work as I cant access net..thts why i m trying to install the DRIVERS!


----------



## QwertyManiac (Apr 29, 2008)

nitish_mythology said:


> Ya if i dont make it the other way...seems u wll have to do it!
> N ya pls do tell me the instructions as I m a beginner!
> 
> @Qwerty
> This wont work as I cant access net..thts why i m trying to install the DRIVERS!



Um sorry, I think maybe you can get it installed offline. You will need the build-essential as a dependency though, install that from the CD/DVD. 

Darn, a month away from Ubuntu and I'm feeling so strange already, heh.


----------



## mehulved (Apr 29, 2008)

Prakash it will be better if you can do it for him. If I get enough time I can compile one. Nitish give the output of lspci and lsusb.


----------



## nitish_mythology (May 1, 2008)

hmm..k i wll post the output..lets see if I can burn a cd and transfer the output as a text file else I wll have to manually copy the entire thing!


----------



## praka123 (May 1, 2008)

I can do it for Ubuntu only!


----------



## nitish_mythology (May 1, 2008)

ya u dont have to worry....I m on UBUNTU!!!!

Here is the output of lspci


> nitish@Nitish:~$ lspci
> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82810E DC-133 GMCH [Graphics Memory Controller Hub] (rev 03)
> 00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82810E DC-133 CGC [Chipset Graphics Controller] (rev 03)
> 00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801AA PCI Bridge (rev 02)
> ...




Here is the output of lsusb


> nitish@Nitish:~$ lsusb
> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 03eb:0902 Atmel Corp.
> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000


----------



## praka123 (May 1, 2008)

OK.I got hardy heron installed.there wont be any problems hopefully 
@qwerty:will u do the kernel?  
never mind!already started downloading source 

and the architecture is cyrix ? hope it is x86


----------



## nitish_mythology (May 1, 2008)

Thanks a lot...... Lets see if this works....
N ya wht if I upgrade to the latest version of ubuntu in a month or two??


----------



## praka123 (May 1, 2008)

use the same kernel  as I am compiling the same 2.6.24 hardy's kernel.
...and hardy got default support for silan card.


----------



## nitish_mythology (May 1, 2008)

So if I just upgraded to the newer version wll I all my problems disappear??
Wll hardy provide out of box functionality fr my card....so I dont have to go through all this hardwork!


----------



## praka123 (May 1, 2008)

yes.hardy supports.well,I already compiled the kernel.wait!I will upload it somewhere


----------



## nitish_mythology (May 1, 2008)

Thanks..hope the initiative is successfuL!
 Bandwidtch matters a lot to me...on a limited downlaod plan so cant afford to even waster 20MB!


----------



## abhijangda (May 1, 2008)

try installing fc8


----------



## praka123 (May 1, 2008)

@nitish: omg!it is *166MB* when I made(without any optimization except building the silan module into kernel) 
~cancelled!

I think you can download the kernel from hardy repo?it comes around 17~MB only.
will give info here later.else will upload in night ul.

..and with current kernel,check the o/p of below command:

```
modinfo sc92031
```


----------



## nitish_mythology (May 1, 2008)

hmm..even i m upgrading my plan to BSNL 750 unlimited!
Give me the link of Hardy repo n I wll down it...Why do u have to upload it??


Here is the output of the command


> modinfo: could not find module sc92031


----------



## praka123 (May 1, 2008)

oh yes!I dont know that silan module is built-in hardy's kernel versions  and I am still wondering what made 166MB for that linux.deb  I selected some cyrix specific optimizations may be 

but installing any kernel isnt easy in Debian distros.it asks for upgradation of glibc and all.
there is some method described in ubuntu forums.I'll get that link.it explains everything,.
OK.here it is :-follow it!
*Howto: Simple upgrade to Hardy's developing kernel - 2.6.24 ...*
*ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=646755
and sc92031is the module name  (lan card driver)

^this is your solution


----------



## nitish_mythology (May 1, 2008)

I m trying my best to understand all this...can u make it a bit simpler....yaar be online on  yahooo I need to chat wth u!
If I figure out somethng else..i wll post!

I dont thk I can use the script...it seems everything req internet connection! 
M TOTALLY LOST!!!
Trying to figure out the down link so tht i can atleast down the 15-16Mb package...even cant get tht!


----------



## praka123 (May 2, 2008)

*How to upgrade to Hardy's 2.6.24 kernel :-*

there is nothing hard to understand there.
OK.follow these steps:-

1.press ALT+F2 to get run dialog.inside type

```
gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list.d/hardy.list
```
inside the editor type :

```
deb *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy main restricted
```
save the file and exit.

2.open a terminal and execute :-

```
sudo apt-get update
```

3.now pull the needed packages :-

```
sudo apt-get -y install linux linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic linux-restricted-modules-generic
```

4.remove this file

```
sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/hardy.list
```

5.again update to gutsy's repos.

```
sudo apt-get update
```

6.restart and boot with 2.6.24 kernel 

```
sudo shutdown -r now
```

that will work.around 41MB download is needed  
I am afraid,this is the only solution now.
even if,I compile a relocatable kernel,it is the same story 

I think this is easy to understand?


----------



## nitish_mythology (May 2, 2008)

apt get works only whn u have net connection enabled na...which is nt in my case!!!!!!

So hows it gonna work? Everythng has to b offline?


----------



## praka123 (May 2, 2008)

I suggest you download above files from *packages.ubuntu.com
OK.here is the link:
*mirror.lupaworld.com/ubuntu/

browse into hardy release section and download above files


----------



## nitish_mythology (May 2, 2008)

Ah...its all so confusing! 
Which packages do i need to down??

Whts the 2nd link fr???? praka can u pls b online on yahoo coz I m having tough time here!

What abt the prev post?? thts nt supp to work na?


----------



## praka123 (May 2, 2008)

Ok dude.I will post the packages you have to download one by one.



1.linux-image-generic
*mirror.lupaworld.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/linux-image-2.6.24-16-generic_2.6.24-16.30_i386.deb
2.linux-restricted-modules-generic :-
*mirror.lupaworld.com/ubuntu/pool/r...inux-restricted-modules_2.6.24.16.18_i386.deb

download these files and install using dpkg .ie,

"*sudo dpkg  -i /whereudownloaded/thefiles/xss.deb*"

when you install like this,dpkg will complain about dependency problems.
then remove the other packages which dpkg complains about.

OR
when you install with dpkg,whatever error you face,post it here.we'll post the resolution


----------



## nitish_mythology (May 2, 2008)

praka123 said:
			
		

> "sudo dpkg -i /whereudownloaded/thefiles/xss.deb"
> 
> when you install like this,dpkg will complain about dependency problems.
> then remove the other packages which dpkg complains about.



If dpkg complains for missing packages I need to install them right?? How can I remove them??
File Download in Progress!


----------



## praka123 (May 2, 2008)

dpkg wont complain of missing packages,but want to remove some packages.anyways,try to install and give the error messages posted here


----------



## nitish_mythology (May 2, 2008)

Finished with the download....
Wll have to log off n chk it up..posting the result soon!

Here is the output for the file..
linux-image-2.6.24-16-generic_2.6.24-16.30_i386.deb

* (Had renamed it as img.deb) *


> nitish@Nitish:~$ sudo dpkg -i img.deb
> Selecting previously deselected package linux-image-2.6.24-16-generic.
> (Reading database ... 88005 files and directories currently installed.)
> Unpacking linux-image-2.6.24-16-generic (from img.deb) ...
> ...




Here is the output of
linux-restricted-modules_2.6.24.16.18_i386.deb

* (Had renamed it as rest.deb) *



> nitish@Nitish:~$ sudo dpkg -i rest.deb
> (Reading database ... 90278 files and directories currently installed.)
> Preparing to replace linux-restricted-modules 2.6.24.16.18 (using rest.deb) ...
> Unpacking replacement linux-restricted-modules ...
> ...


----------



## praka123 (May 2, 2008)

Now download this package and install as "sudo dpkg -i xe.deb"
module-init-tools
*mirror.lupaworld.com/ubuntu/pool/m...module-init-tools_3.3-pre11-4ubuntu5_i386.deb
now it will ask for libc6 to be downloaded.
*packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/libc6
download from here and install.


remove linux-restricted-modules by
"sudo dpkg --purge  linux-restricted-modules"

the thing is,follow error message.


----------



## nitish_mythology (May 2, 2008)

Another bunch of problems...
Whn I tried installing module-init-tools it asked fr libc6,so tried installing it n gt this error..


> libc6 conflcits wth tzdata(<<207k-1)
> tzdata (version 2007b-0 ubuntu1) is installed



So i tried tht purge command which u gave...
It worked fine...so i tried the same command tht fr this 'tzdata' too but it didnt work giving an error


> dependency probelm----not removing!



What to do now???
Well i feel its better fr me to wait some days and get my hands on Ubuntu 8 and get  a clean install!


----------



## praka123 (May 2, 2008)

hey man!why do u want to remove tzdata?
if it complains,read between lines-go for updated tzdata from hardy's repo.
download and install this! 
*mirror.lupaworld.com/ubuntu/pool/main/t/tzdata/tzdata_2008b-1ubuntu1_all.deb

dont purge anything!first finish things!

see,first download latest libc6 from the repo.
*mirror.lupaworld.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/glibc/libc6_2.7-10ubuntu3_i386.deb
followed by upgrading tzdata 
*mirror.lupaworld.com/ubuntu/pool/main/t/tzdata/tzdata_2008b-1ubuntu1_all.deb

thats it!just note what dependency error it is showing and install one by one.

*EVEN IF IT ERROR OUT!*
..and post the whole messages here.


----------



## mehulved (May 2, 2008)

This is just going nowhere. Better would be to get a hardy CD/DVD from somewhere. Can you arrange for it from someone nearby?


----------



## praka123 (May 2, 2008)

yeah.it is the problem.you have to resolve the dependency hell one by one 

else,upgrade to hardy.


----------



## nitish_mythology (May 2, 2008)

Well finally installed 4/5 packages successfully!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks...
I am posting the entire thing..chk the dep error at last.



> nitish@Nitish:~$ sudo dpkg-i tzdata.deb
> Password:
> sudo: dpkg-i: command not found
> nitish@Nitish:~$ sudo dpkg -i tzdata.deb
> ...


----------



## praka123 (May 2, 2008)

aahaa!good going nidhish!now you have to resolve only one dependency.
I appreciate your patience 
now download and install this:-
*mirror.lupaworld.com/ubuntu/pool/r...tricted-modules-generic_2.6.24.16.18_i386.deb

after everything is finished,run this:-

```
sudo dpkg --configure -a
```
that's it!  now itself you can boot with hardy's 2.6.24 kernel.
then check the output of "ifconfig" in terminal.
make sure it shows "eth0" interface


----------



## nitish_mythology (May 2, 2008)

The problem is still unsolved..i tried installing both of them(Although fr me they loook quite similar wth same size!)

Renamed them as rst1 n rst2...


> nitish@Nitish:~$ sudo dpkg -i rst1.deb
> (Reading database ... 90271 files and directories currently installed.)
> Preparing to replace linux-restricted-modules-generic 2.6.24.16.18 (using rst1.deb) ...
> Unpacking replacement linux-restricted-modules-generic ...
> ...




Ya...this dep thng needs a looooottttt of patience!
Did u gv me the same file twice by mistake???? Or I downloaded them by mistake??


----------



## praka123 (May 2, 2008)

what is the use of renaming?eh?T*HERE IS ABSOLUTELY NO EFFECT BY RENAMING!!!* 

1.install linux-restricted-modules-generic first by "sudo dpkg -i"
here is the link :-
*ubuntu.task.gda.pl/ubuntu/pool/res...tricted-modules-generic_2.6.24.16.18_i386.deb
 ^sure!it will show some errors,DONT mind,next

2.now install below packages.both look similar but are different.
*mirror.lupaworld.com/ubuntu/pool/r...es-2.6.24-16-generic_2.6.24.12-16.34_i386.deb

now,
do a :-

```
sudo dpkg --configure -a
```
and post the output!
dont loose ur patience btw  it is almost finished.



no,u do "sudo dpkg --configure -a" ? do and report back.


----------



## nitish_mythology (May 2, 2008)

Still facing dependencies prb..
Here is the output..



> nitish@Nitish:~$ cd new1
> nitish@Nitish:~/new1$ sudo dpkg -i sml.deb
> Password:
> (Reading database ... 90271 files and directories currently installed.)
> ...


----------



## praka123 (May 2, 2008)

run this 

```
[B]sudo dpkg --configure -a[/B]
```
and post the o/p here


----------



## nitish_mythology (May 2, 2008)

Here is the output...


> \nitish@Nitish:~$ sudo dpkg --configure -a
> Password:
> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-16-generic:
> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-16-generic depends on linux-restricted-modules-common (>= 2.6.24); however:
> ...




Even took the output of ifconfig....n its showing eth0!!!!!!!!!



> nitish@Nitish:~$ ifconfig
> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:E0:20:51:72:FD
> inet addr:192.168.1.2  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
> inet6 addr: fe80::2e0:20ff:fe51:72fd/64 Scope:Link
> ...


----------



## mehulved (May 2, 2008)

What's the point in doing donkey work?


----------



## nitish_mythology (May 2, 2008)

This is to gain knowledge.... I wll soon get my hands on Hardy if this does nt work!


----------



## mehulved (May 2, 2008)

And what knowledge did you gain out of it?


----------



## nitish_mythology (May 2, 2008)

umm....got to know abt the dependency hell!


----------



## gary4gar (May 2, 2008)

nitist, mehul's point is: when there is an easier way, why do it the other way?

Always use package managers like yum or apt


----------



## mehulved (May 2, 2008)

nitish_mythology said:


> umm....got to know abt the dependency hell!


Then try compiling everything from source, you will know what dependancy hell really is.


----------



## nitish_mythology (May 2, 2008)

@Gaurish
How can i use package manger...All i trying to do is get my internet conn work in Ubuntu!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## praka123 (May 3, 2008)

well,another dependency is missing.download this one(only 25kb).
*mirror.lupaworld.com/ubuntu/pool/r...ricted-modules-common_2.6.24.12-16.34_all.deb
install it as "sudo dpkg -i".later do a "sudo dpkg --configure -a".
thats it!no more dep hell 

@nitish:you got eth0 up(did u noticed?).now configure dataone using "sudo pppoeconf".

@mehul:Can you tell me,how can he use apt on Ubuntu where his lan card is not detected?


----------



## nitish_mythology (May 3, 2008)

Ok..So i did both of the things..


> nitish@Nitish:~$ sudo dpkg -i fin.deb
> Password:
> (Reading database ... 90506 files and directories currently installed.)
> Preparing to replace linux-restricted-modules-common 2.6.20.5-15.20 (using fin.deb) ...
> ...







> nitish@Nitish:~$ sudo dpkg --configure -a
> Setting up linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-16-generic (2.6.24.12-16.34) ...
> 
> Setting up linux-restricted-modules-generic (2.6.24.16.18) ...
> Setting up linux-restricted-modules (2.6.24.16.18) ...



Now at this..........I gt a blue screen scanning fr ethernet... It could nt find whtever it was looking for!


> nitish@Nitish:~$ sudo pppoeconf
> SIOCSIFFLAGS: Cannot assign requested address
> SIOCSIFFLAGS: Cannot assign requested address
> nitish@Nitish:~$


----------



## praka123 (May 3, 2008)

congrats.you solved the dependency hell 
@nithish:that may be due to networkmanager crap installed.will you like to remove that?
do as follows .

```
sudo apt-get remove --purge network-manager
```
along with it,it will remove some gnome dep also.it is fine.

now,make sure,"ifconfig" output shows "eth0" up.

and do u have dhcp enabled?are you on a network?


----------



## nitish_mythology (May 3, 2008)

how to know if dhcp is enabled??
Right now I am leaving my station.....wll b back tomorrow evening and then we wll continue...

Thnks fr the pain..we wll make it now!

Here is the output of ifconfig


> nitish@Nitish:~$ ifconfig
> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:E0:20:51:72:FD
> UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
> RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
> ...



I HAVE NT PURGED THE NETWORK MANAGER STILL.............frgt to do it!


----------



## praka123 (May 3, 2008)

everything looks fine to me.
may be a look at the o/p of "route" command will help.


----------



## mehulved (May 3, 2008)

praka123 said:


> @mehul:Can you tell me,how can he use apt on Ubuntu where his lan card is not detected?


Have you guys heard about an invention called Compact Disk? You can use that to upgrade the whole distro to hardy, and that will be much better than doing part by part.


----------



## praka123 (May 3, 2008)

well,at this moment,he dont want to upgrade


----------



## nitish_mythology (May 4, 2008)

hmm...I am back to my place..Couldnt get Hardy as It was nt bundled by any mag tht sells here...
Even ppl at bsnl have still nt upgarded my plan to unlimited downloads....So i m stuck with this..



			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> may be a look at the o/p of "route" command will help



Can u be a bit more clear...u know m bad at Linux!


----------



## praka123 (May 4, 2008)

open a terminal,type "route" ,show the o/p here


----------



## nitish_mythology (May 4, 2008)

Here goes the output....


> nitish@Nitish:~$ route
> Kernel IP routing table
> Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
> 192.168.1.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0
> link-local      *               255.255.0.0     U     1000   0        0 eth0


----------



## praka123 (May 5, 2008)

well,it seems OK to me 

see,mine,when connected :

```
root ~ #  route
Kernel IP routing table
Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
59.93.0.1       *               255.255.255.255 UH    0      0        0 ppp0
192.168.1.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0
default         *               0.0.0.0         U     0      0        0 ppp0
```

*I hope yours is a stand-alone computer,make sure "ifconfig" shows lo and eth0 intefaces*.open the file /etc/network/intefaces using "gksudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces" in "run" dialog(ALT+F2).

Now check for the contents as below :-

```
# The loopback network interface
auto lo
iface lo inet loopback

# The primary network interface
auto eth0
iface eth0 inet static
  address 192.168.1.2
  netmask 255.255.255.0
  network 192.168.1.0
  broadcast 192.168.1.255
```
save and exit.
restart network as  "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" .when done,try "sudo pppoeconf" again.
report back


----------



## nitish_mythology (May 5, 2008)

Do i have to chng the content of etc/network/interfaces with yours or just chk mine??

Finally i m fed up wth this..thinking of buying a new Lan Card or waiting till my plan changes and I get my hands on HARDY!

Here is the file


> auto lo
> iface lo inet loopback
> 
> auto eth0
> ...


----------



## praka123 (May 5, 2008)

^check yours to be similar .make sure there is no line with "dhcp" .

^thats it!remove all the lines,use mine!

There is absolutely no need for new lan card,when your card is detected.what is the worth of going through all these steps then?

now,it is few small problems.you can rectify it fast!


----------



## mehulved (May 5, 2008)

You are using pppoe na? try running pppoe-discover to check for presence of access concentrator.


----------



## praka123 (May 5, 2008)

it is "pppoe-discover*y*"


----------



## nitish_mythology (May 5, 2008)

Tried all what u said and it seems  tht it wll work out soon!
Edited the file..had to work around the write control with chmod but manged it on my own! 
Feels good!
With pppoeconf it asked me lots of ques...including my dial up username n password..finally seems somethng is working!!!!!!!!!



> nitish@Nitish:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
> * Reconfiguring network interfaces...                                   [ OK ]
> 
> nitish@Nitish:~$ sudo pppoeconf
> ...



Output for pppoe-discovery



> nitish@Nitish:~$ sudo pppoe-discovery
> Access-Concentrator: LKW-BRS-KSB-01
> --------------------------------------------------
> AC-Ethernet-Address: 00:e0:fc:45:2e:93


----------



## mehulved (May 5, 2008)

OK. this is good. pppoe access concentrator is found. So, it's working.
Now instead of trying to configure net for both linux, windows, just setup a bridged mode. No hassles in the future. Just connect and browse.

Maybe this could help *wiki.broadbandforum.in/Bridge_Mode_Setup


----------



## nitish_mythology (May 5, 2008)

Cant figure out much..Even tried the sudo pon dsl-provider command  and all I could do by my discretion..
Craeted a shortcut launcher too...going by praka123's initial post! 
All shots in dark..I would like some guidance again!


----------



## ray|raven (May 5, 2008)

^You on broadband or dialup?
If you are on dialup, imo, you should use wvdial with gnome-ppp as frontend, eases up connecting.


----------



## praka123 (May 5, 2008)

@nithish:a underground cable got cut here yesterday,so my net connection really sucks ,so sorry for the delay 

now,
follow this:
well,*DONT change the permission of any files*!now,show me the output  from terminal of:

```
cat /etc/ppp/peers/dsl-provider
```

and the o/p from terminal of "route" and "ifconfig -a" after running "pon dsl-provider" 

for a sample,below is mine :

```
# Minimalistic default options file for DSL/PPPoE connections

noipdefault
defaultroute
replacedefaultroute
hide-password
#lcp-echo-interval 30
#lcp-echo-failure 4
noauth
persist
#mtu 1492
#persist
#maxfail 0
#holdoff 20
plugin rp-pppoe.so eth0
user [b]"broadbandusername"[/b]
usepeerdns
```

also,in /etc/ppp/chap-secrets file(NEVER POST IT HERE,it is ur dataone username and password  ) make sure it contains as below

```
[b]"dataoneusername" * "dataonepassword"[/b]
```
^and save.
now reboot(or restart) and boot again Ubuntu,try the o/p after issuing "pon dsl-provider" 
try to ping some sites like in terminal "ping -c5 google.com" 

for editing these files,always try as below 



> PRESS ALT+F2 to get "run".inside type "gksudo gedit /path/to/whateverfile"  edit and save


'coz u need root permission edit these files,dont change permissions for any of these files.


----------



## nitish_mythology (May 5, 2008)

Here is the output of all tht u told me to do stepwise!



> nitish@Nitish:~$ cat /etc/ppp/peers/dsl-provider
> # Minimalistic default options file for DSL/PPPoE connections
> 
> noipdefault
> ...



Even chked the username n password...it was alright!


----------



## gary4gar (May 6, 2008)

Perhaps Try PPPoE mode(always on)
Put Users and password in modem itself.



1) _System>Administration>Network_


> Type: Static Ip
> Ip: 192.168.1.2
> Subnet:225.225.225.0
> Default gateway: 192.168.1.1



2) Access Router config page  at 192.168.1.1 and Change Connection type to PPPoE from Bridge mode.
    Enter your Userid & password. click apply. Check PPPoE Light on the Router has glown or not. if not then check if you have correctly entered your userid & password. and Go to System  and click on Save all changes.


Try pinging at 

```
ping 192.168.1.1
ping [url]www.google.com[/url]
```

and then 

```
dig [url]www.google.com[/url]
```

Please post the results


----------



## nitish_mythology (May 6, 2008)

@Also tried what u said...
The ip was already correctly saved but Subnet instead of being 225.225.225.0 was 255.255.255.0
As per ur instructions i cahnged the Default gateway to 192.168.1.1

Well whn I tried to access the router conf page it asks fr username and pssword..i tried entering my broadband as well as Linux username and password but it was of no use...The password dialog box kept on reappearing!

So i cahnged the Subnet Mask back to 255.255.255.0 but it was of no use!

How to go around it now???


----------



## gary4gar (May 6, 2008)

nitish_mythology said:


> @Also tried what u said...
> The ip was already correctly saved but Subnet instead of being 225.225.225.0 was 255.255.255.0
> As per ur instructions i cahnged the Default gateway to 192.168.1.1
> 
> ...


When you access your Config page, use "admin" as userid & password
its password to access your router, its different from other passwords

also, keep subnet at _255.255.255.0_ only


----------



## nitish_mythology (May 6, 2008)

Still Stuck..
The usrname n password worked out well...but i couldnot find any option where i could change it frm bridge mode to pppoe!

Mayb u can guide me with the menus too... Here is a screenshot!


*img371.imageshack.us/img371/128/screenshotrj0.th.png


----------



## gary4gar (May 6, 2008)

The User interface in every modem is different, so i can't help much there.

Also, the image isn't loading here.
Please don't use imageshack., it sucks
so i can't see the screenshot

Hint:
click on edit in _pcv0_
 then you gotta check out some options.
All Options are easy enough to understand.
Consult the manual of Your router. it must be having information how to connect to Internet in PPPoE mode.


----------



## nitish_mythology (May 7, 2008)

In my modem configuration page(ADVANCED SETUP---WAN) the username is multiplay...chked it in windows too..
Dont know the pass as i could nt see it  ...The mode is already pppoe so no need to chng it frm bride to ppoe!


----------



## gary4gar (May 7, 2008)

nitish_mythology said:


> In my modem configuration page(ADVANCED SETUP---WAN) the username is multiplay...chked it in windows too..
> Dont know the pass as i could nt see it  ...The mode is already pppoe so no need to chng it frm bride to ppoe!


So you don't know your broadband password?
strange!
Okay do one thing.
Use  	Asterisk Key - shows passwords hidden under asterisks.
Its is windows Utility, download it from here ==> *www.lostpassword.com/asterisk.htm


----------



## nitish_mythology (May 8, 2008)

No!!! ofcourse i know my broadbadn pass..but as the username saved was diff..it thought tht mayb the pass was diff too!

update:
Chked it up wth the soft u provided...the password is 'multiplay' too!

Why nt my bsnl dataone usrname n pass?


----------



## gary4gar (May 8, 2008)

There are two set of user id and pass for new users. NIB-II.
i assume you are on newer one.117.xxx.xxx.x.x bbservice.bsnl.in

* To connect to bsnl
* To view data usage(portal id)

its a confusion here, if mode is already PPPoE, then how you connect with windows based dialer?

Please tell what procedure you adopt to connect to BB in windows


----------



## praka123 (May 8, 2008)

@nitish:my phone was dead(hence net too ) so no replies.

see,either try bridge mode(that I told) or use router dialer.

choose your options


----------



## praka123 (May 9, 2008)

nitish_mythology said:
			
		

> rebooting!
> nitish@Nitish:~$ sudo apt-get remove --purge network-manager
> Reading package lists... Done
> Building dependency tree
> ...


now,
do as follows:

```
sudo apt-get remove --purge network-manager-gnome network-manager
```
reply back!


----------



## praka123 (May 9, 2008)

nitish_mythology said:
			
		

> rebooting!
> nitish@Nitish:~$ sudo apt-get remove --purge network-manager
> Reading package lists... Done
> Building dependency tree
> ...




*EDIT:aur haan!do this first!* :-
download this .deb 
*mirror.lupaworld.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/glibc/libc6-i686_2.7-10ubuntu3_i386.deb

install it as usual 
	
	



```
sudo dpkg -i /path/to/.deb
```
then,

```
sudo apt-get install -f
```

now,

do as follows:

```
sudo apt-get remove --purge network-manager-gnome network-manager
```
reply back!


----------



## nitish_mythology (May 9, 2008)

nitish@Nitish:~$ lsmod
Module                  Size  Used by
binfmt_misc            12808  1 
rfcomm                 41744  0 
l2cap                  25728  5 rfcomm
bluetooth              61156  4 rfcomm,l2cap
apm                    22616  1 
ppdev                  10372  0 
cpufreq_conservative     8712  0 
cpufreq_userspace       5284  0 
cpufreq_powersave       2688  0 
cpufreq_stats           7104  0 
cpufreq_ondemand        9740  0 
freq_table              5536  2 cpufreq_stats,cpufreq_ondemand
ipv6                  267780  8 
nls_utf8                2944  1 
ntfs                  107584  1 
lp                     12324  0 
fuse                   50580  0 
evdev                  13056  1 
parport_pc             36260  1 
parport                37832  3 ppdev,lp,parport_pc
serio_raw               7940  0 
analog                 13600  0 
gameport               16008  1 analog
psmouse                40336  0 
sc92031                17796  0 
pcspkr                  4224  0 
i2c_i810                5636  0 
i2c_algo_bit            7300  1 i2c_i810
iTCO_wdt               13092  0 
iTCO_vendor_support     4868  1 iTCO_wdt
i2c_core               24832  2 i2c_i810,i2c_algo_bit
intel_agp              25492  1 
shpchp                 34452  0 
agpgart                34760  2 intel_agp
pci_hotplug            30880  1 shpchp
ext3                  136712  1 
jbd                    48404  1 ext3
mbcache                 9600  1 ext3
sg                     36880  0 
sr_mod                 17956  0 
sd_mod                 30720  4 
cdrom                  37408  1 sr_mod
ata_piix               19588  3 
ata_generic             8324  0 
pata_acpi               8320  0 
uhci_hcd               27024  0 
libata                159344  3 ata_piix,ata_generic,pata_acpi
floppy                 59588  0 
usbcore               146028  2 uhci_hcd
scsi_mod              151436  4 sg,sr_mod,sd_mod,libata
fbcon                  42912  0 
tileblit                3456  1 fbcon
font                    9472  1 fbcon
bitblit                 6784  1 fbcon
softcursor              3072  1 bitblit
vesafb                  8964  0 
nitish@Nitish:~$


----------



## praka123 (May 9, 2008)

2 things are missing,with that from Ubuntu Hardy I got running 


```
sudo modprobe pppoe ;sudo modprobe      pppox;depmod -ae
```


----------



## nitish_mythology (May 9, 2008)

Here it goes..the network manager icon is gone too! 



> nitish@Nitish:~$ sudo dpkg -i lib.deb
> Password:
> (Reading database ... 90506 files and directories currently installed.)
> Preparing to replace libc6-i686 2.5-0ubuntu14 (using lib.deb) ...
> ...


----------



## praka123 (May 9, 2008)

now edit "gksudo gedit /etc/modules" 
and add these two in two seperate lines :-

```
pppox
pppoe
ppp_generic
```
save and reboot 
try again!


----------



## FilledVoid (May 9, 2008)

> In my modem configuration page(ADVANCED SETUP---WAN) the username is multiplay...chked it in windows too..
> Dont know the pass as i could nt see it ...The mode is already pppoe so no need to chng it frm bride to ppoe!



How about first changing the multiplay in both username and password to the username you wee given. When they come to install the modem they should have given you a paper which contains your email id and portal ID. 

Example  abcdef@bsnl.in 

Then try the username as abcdef and password as password. Save and try to connect now . That should do it. Otherwise give them a call and first get the id before you go through the loads of configuring you have already done.

the way you know you have were able to connect is that on the info page you have an ip for both Default Gateway and DNS servers. if you have that then usually its a problem with the DNS servers or one of the servers which authenticate you.


----------



## nitish_mythology (May 9, 2008)

K I did what u said..it didnt work..so pls chk whether i made the enteries right!
Here is the exact output of file..



> # /etc/modules: kernel modules to load at boot time.
> #
> # This file contains the names of kernel modules that should be loaded
> # at boot time, one per line. Lines beginning with "#" are ignored.
> ...



@FilledVoid 
I m nt trying to get a always on conn now...As praka asked me tochose one way!


----------



## FilledVoid (May 9, 2008)

nitish_mythology said:


> K I did what u said..it didnt work..so pls chk whether i made the enteries right!
> Here is the exact output of file..
> 
> 
> ...



Oh sorry, My bad. i thought you just wanted the internet connection to work.


----------



## praka123 (May 9, 2008)

@nitish:it looks fine 

now,did u tried "pon dsl-provider" after reboot?.

I am posting everything from scratch.just to make it easy for you.

1.boot into ubuntu ,open terminal run "sudo modprobe  ppp_generic"

2.run "ifconfig" command.make sure "lo" and "eth0" interfaces are up.
3.assign local IP address for eth0(lan card).for that either use "network-admin" GUI(in menu System>administration>Network) or edit manually /etc/network/intefaces.
you should be ideally use below one 

```
auto lo
iface lo inet loopback


iface eth0 inet static
address 192.168.1.2
netmask 255.255.255.0

[B]auto eth0[/B]

iface dsl-provider inet ppp
pre-up /sbin/ifconfig eth0 up # line maintained by pppoeconf
provider dsl-provider
```

then restart network as "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart"

4.Run "sudo pppoeconf" .when prompted answer the questions.give ur dataone userid and passwd.
now it will ask reg MTU,say "yes" there.again will ask whether "always ON connection" needed or not.
answer "NO".
now with this configured successfully,you can ON pppoe using "pon dsl-provider" and OFF using "poff" command.

make sure after all this configuring exercises that /etc/ppp/peers/dsl-provider is like below:

```
# Minimalistic default options file for DSL/PPPoE connections

noipdefault
defaultroute
replacedefaultroute
hide-password
#lcp-echo-interval 30
#lcp-echo-failure 4
noauth
persist
#mtu 1492
#persist
#maxfail 0
#holdoff 20
plugin rp-pppoe.so eth0
user "yourbroadbandusername"
usepeerdns
```

also,make sure ur /etc/ppp/chap-secrets and /etc/ppp/pap-secrets contains ur dataone username and passwd.

5.run ifconfig again(after issuing pon dsl-provider) to make sure dataone pppoe is connected showing interface "ppp0".

6.If dataone is not connecting,run "plog" command to detect what error happened.

Since,you have removed networkmanager from Ubuntu,it will be easier now 

Go through the list patiently and reply 

Best of Lux


----------



## nitish_mythology (May 10, 2008)

POSTING THIS FR LINUX...................HORAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
  

wow..finally managed it! I just cant beleive it yaar..thanks praka123! Without u I could nt even understand what was gng on!

Thanks mehulved, gaurish...............

Now Regarding my sound card problem...
Whn i click on the sound icon next to date i get this error!



> he volume control did not find any elements and/or devices to control. This means either that you don't have the right GStreamer plugins installed, or that you don't have a sound card configured.
> 
> You can remove the volume control from the panel by right-clicking the speaker icon on the panel and selecting "Remove From Panel" from the menu.



Was thnk of down xmms n stuff but now as i am low on bandwidth..thinking of dropping the idea!

Another prb is on issuing poff command,here it goes!


> nitish@Nitish:~$ poff dsl-provider
> /usr/bin/poff: /bin/kill failed.  None stopped.



The pppoe conn starts as soon as i ubuntu starts..i dont have to give the pon dsl-provider command! How to change it??
Downloaded xmms frm GUI(Add Remove) its insatlled but all the options are blank! I mean i can see the buttons but nothing is written on them!

Mayb some  graphic lib needs to b insatalled,,,well 1st i need to take care of my sound card conf..its onboard on my ages old pc!


----------



## mehulved (May 10, 2008)

Leaving the fscking xmms alone please. It's outdated and gtk2 port has not been ready in years. Get audacity if you want something similar.


----------



## praka123 (May 10, 2008)

get audacious or beep media player rather than obsolete gtk1.2 dependent xmms.
even there is a xmms2(hope it is based on gtk2+ -try that!


----------



## nitish_mythology (May 10, 2008)

Ok i wll do so... but wht abt sound card configuration??
Even if I insatll audacious I thnk it wont help till i have my sound card configured!!

UPDATE
I installed audacious....its cool  As my sound is not conf i m getting an error...pls chk the screenshot!

*img140.imageshack.us/img140/5192/screenshotkw4.th.png

Ps: UPDATE
Managed to get gtalk working on gaim usiing a tutorial I found on google...HOORAY!


----------



## mehulved (May 10, 2008)

Paste the output of lspci and lsmod
Also run alsaconf, see if it can detect your sound card.
And if possible do update your system from time to time, especially after you get your plan changed.


----------



## nitish_mythology (May 10, 2008)

Here is the output of lspci n lsmod


> nitish@Nitish:~$ lspci
> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82810E DC-133 GMCH [Graphics Memory Controller Hub] (rev 03)
> 00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82810E DC-133 CGC [Chipset Graphics Controller] (rev 03)
> 00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801AA PCI Bridge (rev 02)
> ...






> nitish@Nitish:~$ lsmod
> Module                  Size  Used by
> binfmt_misc            12808  1
> rfcomm                 41744  0
> ...






> nitish@Nitish:~$ sudo alsaconf
> Password:
> sudo: alsaconf: command not found


----------



## mehulved (May 10, 2008)

Ah! I forgot ubuntu doesn't use alsaconf anymore.
Anyways check *help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
I beleive you have half upgraded to hardy thus the sound modules may not have been upgraded. Try the above link and see if it solves the problem.


----------



## nitish_mythology (May 10, 2008)

> nitish@Nitish:~$ find /lib/modules/`uname -r` | grep snd
> nitish@Nitish:~$
> nitish@Nitish:~$ sudo aptitude install linux-ubuntu-modules-`uname -r` linux-generic
> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
> nitish@Nitish:~$



I tried even this find /lib/modules/`uname -r'

It showed a list of stuff tht was quite huge so i didnt post it... on issuing the next part of command the terminal got sort of stuck... I couldnt see nitish@Nitish:~$  again! It was just wrking!

On issuring aplay -l
it says no sound card found!


----------



## mehulved (May 10, 2008)

Well lspci detects your sound card fine. Problem is with modules probably because you are halfway between gutsy and hardy, would be my guess.


----------



## gary4gar (May 11, 2008)

IMO, download a alternate install CD from somewhere.
and Upgrade


----------



## praka123 (May 11, 2008)

@nitish:for sound:
as you are travelling parallel between gutsy and hardy,now you have to get everything manually from hardy repo 
So,now get this:
*mirror.lupaworld.com/ubuntu/pool/m...dules-2.6.24-16-generic_2.6.24-16.23_i386.deb

it is around 4.4MB  !
then install manually as usual 
It will hopefully fix sound issue.


----------



## nitish_mythology (May 11, 2008)

Thanks praka123, It worked! Cheers Again!
Now Listening to _Zara Si Dil Mein De Jagah.... from Jannat! _ 

Well my internet conn starts wthout me having to issue pon - dsl provier!
How to get around this?? Wll I have to do the sudo pppoeconf again..coz it asked me whether I would like to start the conn at next boot time!

UPDATE:
I downloaded all the necessary codecs fr tottem movie player..but now whn i play an avi file it just quits..It no longers complains fr missing plugins though! BUt dows so whn i played a .dat file!

Which soft shd i down now???? Pls recommend the smallest download!


----------



## praka123 (May 11, 2008)

@nitish:stop the upgrades now  ,better satisfied by the current setup unless you have good BW remaining  upgrade to hardy next month will help you 

reg,internet connection starting on boot,it is because you selected that way while running "pppoeconf".

I dont know which option controls the boot time internet.
well,DONT RUN "pppoeconf" now.

check /etc/network/intefaces .post it here.will have a look.esp look for lines like "auto dsl-provider" or "auto ppp0" .post now


----------



## nitish_mythology (May 11, 2008)

Ok.. I wll upgarde to hardy next month... 
Here is the output of the file..



> auto lo
> iface lo inet loopback
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## praka123 (May 11, 2008)

@nitish:remove this line - "*auto dsl-provider*" from /etc/network/intefaces file.

you can edit as usual using run(alt+f2) enter "gksudo gedit /etc/network/intefaces"

remove "auto dsl-provider" .that's it.

Now,go to any of the gnome-panel,create shortcuts to these functions.
rest is explained here: 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=565432&postcount=45
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=64104


----------



## nitish_mythology (May 11, 2008)

Edited the file..wll chk it up next time I boot!
UPDATE:
Its wrking...


----------



## gary4gar (May 11, 2008)

Finally You setlled with Ubuntu at last


----------



## nitish_mythology (May 11, 2008)

Yup I m settled...just the part of playing video formats is left...I dont care abt it much... Wll look for it next month!
Well I m thinking of requesting eagle_y2j of digit forum to downl hardy fr me if he can, coz he lives in a nearby city n I can get the distro frm him easily.. 
Otherwise wll have to wait the entire month..


----------



## gary4gar (May 11, 2008)

nitish_mythology said:


> Yup I m settled...just the part of playing video formats is left...I dont care abt it much... Wll look for it next month!
> Well I m thinking of requesting eagle_y2j of digit forum to downl hardy fr me if he can, coz he lives in a nearby city n I can get the distro frm him easily..
> Otherwise wll have to wait the entire month..


I can send it Via speed Post.
will reach in 7 days.

See, if you really require my help.
i would be glad to help


----------



## nitish_mythology (May 13, 2008)

*Re: Problem Installing F*7*

k..so how wll i pay *??
N how m**h wll it *ost me??


----------



## nitish_mythology (May 22, 2008)

Freshly installed Ubuntu hardy..
I cant see eth wth ifconfig,.. so hardy was supp to have silan supp! why isnt itr detecting my lan card!


----------



## praka123 (May 22, 2008)

well,try "ifconfig -a" .it will showup  .
then do "sudo ifconfig eth0 up" will bring up lan.
now configure network using menu System>administration>network


----------

